

Teenager arrested for Facebook post beaten up in prison - speeder
http://rt.com/usa/teen-facebook-arrested-prison-628/

======
csense
This article raises a multitude of issues.

Issue number one: The problematic ways that the prison system deals with
assault and mental illness among inmates.

Issue number two: Whether the potential sentence for a crime purely involving
speech, rather than actions, should be so severe as eight years in prison.

Issue number three: Whether the speech in question was Constitutionally
protected satire, or a criminal threat.

Issue number four: Whether the justice system should have taken a look at this
case and decided to cut the defendant some slack.

I'm sure there are more.

